# Don't look now but there's a poo on your head!



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Rupert and Alfie-the-bichon taking a well-earned break from chewing each others ears off! (A still from a very cute video all unsuspecting visitors will be made to watch at least once!)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yep thats a winner  

I am sat here .. wanting another poo now (cockapoo!!!)


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

That is such a lovely photo


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Just stunning! Get that photo on the wall. 

Karen xx


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Gorgeous gorgeous photo xxx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Is your new pup from Jukee Doodles? He is adorable and the photo is brilliant - can you post the video on YouTube so that we can see it? xx


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

No, not a JD pup. I really wanted to be a JD person, but I discovered Rupert before JD! I'd had pic of newly born Rupert sitting on my desk and although I hadn't met him I'd already bonded! Stephen and Julia gave lots of great advice though and I did the tour!
YouTube might be a tad beyond my capabilities! Cute pics and videos are all down to wkend visit from cameraman son! Perhaps he could be persuaded... xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

EG1 said:


> No, not a JD pup. I really wanted to be a JD person, but I discovered Rupert before JD! I'd had pic of newly born Rupert sitting on my desk and although I hadn't met him I'd already bonded! Stephen and Julia gave lots of great advice though and I did the tour!
> YouTube might be a tad beyond my capabilities! Cute pics and videos are all down to wkend visit from cameraman son! Perhaps he could be persuaded... xx


Hi Eileen,

Rupert looks stunning x Glad everything worked out in the end and soooo happy you have got such a lovely dog.

Stephen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

He is stunning .. looks like a boy version of my Honey ... he has a really pretty face.. dont tell him I called him pretty please xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Such an adorable photo!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Hi Eileen,
> 
> Rupert looks stunning x Glad everything worked out in the end and soooo happy you have got such a lovely dog.
> 
> Stephen xx


Hi Stephen
Yep, all working out really well - Rupert has just the right frisson of eccentricity that we like !  Many thanks for all your time and excellent advice. Hope all is well in JD land - looking forward to the next reveal!  xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I want rupert!!!!!!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I want rupert!!!!!!


Not sure you would if you knew about his sneaky wee-ing habit  xx


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

one of the best pictures ive seen, gorgeous


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg that pic is sooooooo cute!!!!! xxx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

ok - that picture gets my vote for cockapoo cover page - soo sooo sooooo cute x


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

That is adorable


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I love the title too, about a poo on his head - hilarious


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

It's certainly another photo that should be in the "gallery" xxx

Stephen x


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Rupert and Alfie are just adorable what a fabulous picture x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous. Another cockapoo I'm in love with!

So that's Rupert, Flynn, Roxy, Molly...


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

jaimia said:


> one of the best pictures ive seen, gorgeous


Thanks Paula. Good to see someone else from Worcestershire - I thought I was on my own here.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't give too much info out Eileen - I'm after your puppy - he'd look soooo good with my Izzy


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

What a beautiful picture very cute xxx :love-eyes:


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Don't give too much info out Eileen - I'm after your puppy - he'd look soooo good with my Izzy


Yep, only one thing better than a cockapoo - and that's two cockapoos.  xx


----------

